# Battery Mod, Rooted And Deodex'd Ep3Ha



## typo13 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have trie to apply a few i found on the XDA developers forum but nothing works. Any ideas?


----------



## stranula (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you mounting /system/ in cwr? If you don't mount /system/ nothing will happen.


----------



## typo13 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nah made no difference.

Actually soft bricked my phone. Wish i would of made a recent backup..lol reflashing ep3ha deodex'd again. thou i think the rom i downloaded wasn't deodex'd because it had both apk/odex files. I'll manually deodex the ep3ha leak form TBH and try again before i install anything else.


----------

